# S15 Front



## Nissan_Silvia (Apr 2, 2003)

sooooooooo for you NIssan experts help me out
what s15 front would u get?
Cuz i seriously have no hell of an idea
so i need you ppl to tell me some good shit
cuz this the last thing im im set with my s14 
s15 front s13 black top motor but i juss need the look n im set for good

so any sites, 411 on the s15 front?? 
any nice ones not to weird or to simple juss right
haha


well thanks for all your helps for the ppl who actually answered my questions much thanks!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

aftermarket s15 front bumpers cost a LOT. even in japan.. 700-800$ or more. you could try to find a used oem one for bout 400-600$.

i forgot the exact name of it but..








that's my number1 pick for a s15

bomex looks good too









or the cwest


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

i like the bomex one

try www.importfan.com they make sum s15 bumpers. look under nissan silvia 99-01


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

The S15 front is VERY expensive. The head lights alone are in the 600-1000 range. This is going to be my last mod if I keep my S13. Why put 2G's into show with no go. I have seen group buys at www.240sxforums.com on teh bumper and fenders I think. Or it may have been bumper and hood. Not too sure. There is/was a S15 bumper on ebay. I would suggest trying to get the headlights off ebay. Importers try to make a killing on them


----------



## kat240 (Jul 17, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

flashoptions has S15 front clips. They arent normally stocked. You may have to special order it. This swap is up there with the RB26 in terms of difficulty I hear. And is more expenasive than an RB26


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

difficulty is definately up there (read sticky for s15 sr info) price..i think the rb26 would cost more..

like i've mentioned in my sticky, when you order a front clip, usually, you won't get everything u need for an s15 conversion (damaged front bumper/fender, damaged lights, no hood, possibly damaged hood hinges, etc)

s15 front end conversions are EXPENSIVE. if you want quality stuff that may cost a bit more, contact jspec.com. they will get parts straight from japan for u, if you are serious.

personally, i would never get stuff from extreme dimensions..sincec they are a distributor of gtp along with vis. the quality isn't top notch such as oem s15 parts..also, there have been problems with fitment. gtp/vis takes makes copies of copies..


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

vsp3c I have seen several places that sell RB26 for less than 4000. In turn, show me a place that sells S15 for under 4000. The lowest I have seen is 5000


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

An s15 front clip is different from an s15 conversion kit. The fenders from a clip wont fit any other s series car. Conversion fenders are custom made.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

I know, but he said he wanted the engine too.........


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i haven't seen a rb26 for 4g yet.. dood, where do u get ur rb's?? they're so f.ing cheap.. share the wealth


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

nx2000 said:


> *I know, but he said he wanted the engine too......... *


why? then you get a shitty 6 speed transmission


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *i haven't seen a rb26 for 4g yet.. dood, where do u get ur rb's?? they're so f.ing cheap.. share the wealth  *


you gotta look around. I did. Most people sell the rb20 for 2200 or more. I got mine for 1200 (now 1500). MOst people sell RB25 for 3500 and up. Venus sells them for 2500. And you know the shitty part...alot of these people get the clips from venus and jack up the price like bitches


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Joel said:


> *why? then you get a shitty 6 speed transmission *





> _Originally posted by nx2000_
> *And you know the shitty part...alot of these people get the clips from venus and jack up the price like bitches*


..as the demand goes up, so does the price..


----------

